# Law on renovating a ruin with no roof.



## ENIGMA

Hi, an agent friend of mine tells me a new law came out in 2007 that if you want to renovate a house you own and it does not have a roof,you will not get permission to do this.I am aware of the old law where you can only build if there is a ruin on your land ,but this is new to me.
I don't want to buy a ruin with out a roof but want to sell a couple.I have 2 houses one lost the kitchen roof and the other lost about 4 of the roofs and 2 are left,in the fires a couple of years ago.
Can anyone please give me any information on this law?


----------



## canoeman

If you want chapter and verse go and talk to the Camra, is it registered as a habitable house or not? if it is then it would be easier to get a full project approved for a potential buyer, if it isn't registered then it becomes much more of a problem for a potential buyer, either way it will have a marked effect on value.


----------



## ENIGMA

Thanks, this makes more sense rather then if it has a roof or not.


----------



## canoeman

If your selling even ruins or properties without a roof don't forget you will still reguire an Energy Certificate to be able to complete a sale. 

It is now a legal requirement as part of required paperwork for the Escritura to be made.


----------



## omostra06

generally if the roof is gone the council will ask for a full project to restore the house, but will depends on the condition of the rest of it and crucially if there is electric to the ruin or not.
if the roof is on there but in bad condition it can be done as a diy job under license which is far easier.

the council often make site visits to establish the condition of subhabitable properties.

if your properties require a full project it may make them harder to sell, as the cost and time involved is a pain, but someone might just view it a s a plot to knock down and build new, so could still sell, if in good location,(depending on the price you ask)


----------



## MarcoCarrico

The new law is good for the algarve only (PROTAL) and what it really says is that you cannot build new houses on agriculture lands but you can rehabilitate old ones, and the so called ruins must have all walls stand up at least up to 2.5m high, theres nothing that says that the ruin must have a roof.


----------

